
Charisma / Power - tyn
http://www.paulgraham.com/pow.html
======
nabla9
Charisma and looks matter.

There are studies that show how CEO's are taller. Height for corresponds to
increase in income after controlling for other variables like age and weight.
For men it's 1.8 percent per inch.

[http://www.timothy-judge.com/Height%20paper--
JAP%20published...](http://www.timothy-judge.com/Height%20paper--
JAP%20published.pdf)

Height of US presidents

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heights_of_presidents_and_pres...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heights_of_presidents_and_presidential_candidates_of_the_United_States)

